# fare una sgommata



## alahay

Innanzitutto tantissimi auguri a tutti per un ottimo 2007... Vorrei capire meglio il significato di questa espressione e magari anche le varie espressioni composte dai vocaboli "sgommata" e "sgomma". Vi anticipo la mia sincera gratitudine... Cia', Al


----------



## rocamadour

Hi alahay! 

Per quello che so io "sgommare" o "fare una sgommata" si dice quando uno parte con l'auto a gran velocità e i pneumatici (le gomme) fanno il caratteristico rumore sull'asfalto.

Es.: "partì sgommando".


----------



## Necsus

Be', per estensione si dice (o si diceva?) 'sgomma/sgommate' per dire 'vattene/andatevene'.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> Be', per estensione si dice (o si diceva?) 'sgomma/sgommate' per dire 'vattene/andatevene'.


 
Deriva da *smamma*_/_*smammate*, o ha vita propria romana?


----------



## Necsus

Non so se è un'espressione solo romana, ma direi che non ha parentele con 'smammare', vuol dire andarsene così rapidamente da fare il rumore, o lasciare il segno, della sgommata.


----------



## sabrinita85

Alle elementari usavamo questo, uhm, non so neanche come definirlo... forse uno scherzo:

Si chiedeva a qualcuno:
*A- Vuoi una gomma?

B- Sì

A- Sgomma!*


----------



## infinite sadness

No, non lo sapevo che si poteva usare anche in quel senso.


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Non so se è un'espressione solo romana, ma direi che non ha parentele con 'smammare', vuol dire andarsene così rapidamente da fare il rumore, o lasciare il segno, della sgommata.


 
Penso che "sgommare" sia stata a suo tempo (in effetti era da un bel po' che non la sentivo...) un'espressione abbastanza diffusa a livello nazionale. (Divertente lo scherzetto di sabri... ). Invece mi sa che "smammare" è sì più romana.


----------



## valy822

> Per quello che so io "sgommare" o "fare una sgommata" si dice quando uno parte con l'auto a gran velocità e i pneumatici (le gomme) fanno il caratteristico rumore sull'asfalto.


 
Anche io conosco solo questo significato di _sgommare/fare una sgommata_.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ok, il significato base è quello che è stato già spiegato


rocamadour said:


> Per quello che so io "sgommare" o "fare una sgommata" si dice quando uno parte con l'auto a gran velocità e i pneumatici (le gomme) fanno il caratteristico rumore sull'asfalto.


Per estensione però, nel linguaggio parlato e moooolto informale, "sgommare" o "fare una sgommata" vuol dire anche semplicemente lasciare il segno, o meglio una strisciata. Ecco. Avrei degli esempi, ma poi sembra sempre che sono io quella che parla di certe cose non proprio... pulite...


----------



## sabrinita85

Carthusian cat said:


> Ok, il significato base è quello che è stato già spiegato
> 
> Per estensione però, nel linguaggio parlato e moooolto informale, "sgommare" o "fare una sgommata" vuol dire anche semplicemente lasciare il segno, o meglio una strisciata. Ecco. Avrei degli esempi, ma poi sembra sempre che sono io quella che parla di certe cose non proprio... pulite...


Ah è vero!
Non avevo pensato a quest'altra estensione! 

Ma quindi "*sgommare*" nel senso di "*sparire* / *andare via*", si usa solo qui nel Lazio?


----------



## Saoul

Direi di no, sabrina, o quanto meno, qui a Milano si usa. Magari non spessissimo, ma si usa, ma si usa anche l'estensione a cui faceva riferimento Cat, che cercherò di spiegare nel modo più "pulito" possibile.
Si definisce sgommata e quindi lasciare una sgommata, il segno che taluni lasciano sulle proprie mutande dopo aver espletato le loro funzioni naturali e non essersi accuratamente puliti.
Per estensione, tenuto conto che uno dei sinonimi "gergali/volgari" di spaventarsi in italiano è  cagarsi addosso  anche in questo caso, in situazioni ASSOLUTAMENTE informali si possono sentire frasi del tipo:

 minchia che spavendo, ho lasciato la sgommata nelle mutande!


----------



## valy822

> Be', per estensione si dice (o si diceva?) 'sgomma/sgommate' per dire 'vattene/andatevene'.


 
A quanto ne so, qui non si dice _sgomma_ col significato di _vattene_.
Anzi, qui in questo senso si può usare _smamma_ = _vattene/togliti dai_ _piedi/sparisci_ ecc.. ma non ha nessuna relazione con _sgommare_.


Ora, per quanto riguarda invece il significato spiegato da Saoul, a me risulta nuovo... non so se sono io che non l'ho mai sentito e quindi mi verrebbe da dire che non lo usiamo oppure anche qui si usa questa accezione ma di meno...mi informerò magari e vi faccio sapere...ma c'è qualche altro napoletano in giro??!!Manco pe niente!! ;-)

Quando penso a _sgommare_ penso proprio alle gomme di una bici, di una moto, di una macchina che fanno quel rumore sull'asfalto lasciando quel segno nero.


----------



## Saoul

valy822 said:


> A quanto ne so, qui non si dice _sgomma_ col significato di _vattene_.
> Anzi, qui in questo senso si può usare _smamma_ = _vattene/togliti dai_ _piedi/sparisci_ ecc.. ma non ha nessuna relazione con _sgommare_.
> 
> 
> Ora, per quanto riguarda invece il significato spiegato da Saoul, a me risulta nuovo... non so se sono io che non l'ho mai sentito e quindi mi verrebbe da dire che non lo usiamo oppure anche qui si usa questa accezione ma di meno...mi informerò magari e vi faccio sapere...ma c'è qualche altro napoletano in giro??!!Manco pe niente!! ;-)
> 
> Quando penso a _sgommare_ penso proprio alle gomme di una bici, di una moto, di una macchina che fanno quel rumore sull'asfalto lasciando quel segno nero.



Tieni conto che c'è anche la possibilità che i maschietti intorno a te evitino di utilizzare una terminologia così "tecnica" per educazione. Io personalmente una frase del genere non la direi davanti ad una donna nemmeno sotto tortura.


----------



## alahay

Grazie ancora! Mi togliete quest'ultima curiosità? Sgommatone, cosa sarebbe? Uno che se la tira con la macchina?


----------



## sabrinita85

alahay said:


> Grazie ancora! Mi togliete quest'ultima curiosità? Sgommatone, cosa sarebbe? Uno che se la tira con la macchina?



Sgommatone ...  
Mai sentito, mi spiace.


----------



## Carthusian cat

_Sgommatone_ secondo me è solo un accrescitivo.
_Ho fatto uno sgommatone_
come allo stesso modo si può dire
_Ho fatto un battutone_ invece di _battuta_


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Saoul said:


> Tieni conto che c'è anche la possibilità che i maschietti intorno a te evitino di utilizzare una terminologia così "tecnica" per educazione. Io personalmente una frase del genere non la direi davanti ad una donna nemmeno sotto tortura.



Ti assicuro che ho parecchi amici che non sono così fini da evitare di usare un'espressione del genere, ma questa non l'ho proprio mai sentita....


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Concordo pienamente su "sgommatone" come accrescitivo di "sgommata"


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma quindi "*sgommare*" nel senso di "*sparire* / *andare via*", si usa solo qui nel Lazio?



Anche qui in Trentino si usa "sgommare" nel senso di "andarsene".


----------



## gabrigabri

Io conosco tutti e tre i significati:

sgommare con la bici;
sgomma, sparisci, smamma;
mi sono sgommato le mutande (però solo da qualche anno. Magari è un'espressione coniata da poco, forse in qualche programma televisivo o film???).


----------



## vikgigio

valy822 said:


> A quanto ne so, qui non si dice _sgomma_ col significato di _vattene_.
> Anzi, qui in questo senso si può usare _smamma_ = _vattene/togliti dai_ _piedi/sparisci_ ecc.. ma non ha nessuna relazione con _sgommare_.
> 
> 
> Ora, per quanto riguarda invece il significato spiegato da Saoul, a me risulta nuovo... [...]



Anch'io ho sentito raramente qui in Campania 'sgommare' per dire "andar via", più che altro "smammare" in espressioni come "smamma!" ovvero "levati dai piedi!".
"Sgommare", o meglio "fare la sgommata" per me vuol dire frenare lasciando il segno degli pneumatici sull'asfalto.
Dell'accezione poco pulita confermo la grande diffusione anche qui.. Anzi, la "jgummata" (come viene detta in napoletano) direi che è proprio un classico di ogni meteorismo che si rispetti


----------



## valy822

vikgigio said:


> Anch'io ho sentito raramente qui in Campania 'sgommare' per dire "andar via", più che altro "smammare" in espressioni come "smamma!" ovvero "levati dai piedi!".
> "Sgommare", o meglio "fare la sgommata" per me vuol dire frenare lasciando il segno degli pneumatici sull'asfalto.
> Dell'accezione poco pulita confermo la grande diffusione anche qui.. Anzi, la "jgummata" (come viene detta in napoletano) direi che è proprio un classico di ogni meteorismo che si rispetti


 
Ah però!....sei napoletano vikgigio? Allora è diffusa anche qui...l'ho appena imparata! Grazie.


----------



## vikgigio

valy822 said:


> Ah però!....sei napoletano vikgigio? Allora è diffusa anche qui...l'ho appena imparata! Grazie.



Sono di Caserta, per l'esattezza.. E comunque, ovviamente non è di quelle parole super-fini che vanno conosciute per forza


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah è vero!
> Non avevo pensato a quest'altra estensione!
> 
> Ma quindi "*sgommare*" nel senso di "*sparire* / *andare via*", si usa solo qui nel Lazio?


 


irene.acler said:


> Anche qui in Trentino si usa "sgommare" nel senso di "andarsene".


Si usa un po' in tutta Italia. 
Ora sgommo (vado via in fretta).....


----------

